# What Did You Accomplish Today



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I installed vents on the front differential and rear axle, wired the auxiliary fan, removed the floor board to check brake fluid then topped off hydraulic fluid on the plow, antifreeze in the radiator and gear oil in the front and rear differentials. I changed oil in the engine a couple of weeks ago so I am ready for tomorrow's snow storm.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

You have any pics of the rest of that Jeep


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

You can go to the link in my signature to see the build thread but here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I had to plow snow today after yesterday's 5.5" of snow. The new auxiliary electric fan worked good even when I was bull dozing weeds.

Before



















After


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

The Jeep after plowing.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I plowed the driveway in whiteout conditions.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

Jiminy after breaking 2' drifts and trails in the woods with SS Dauntless after plowing out from Drago.


----------

